# Do you take your dog shopping in a carrier?



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering if members here that have small dogs that are not therapy dogs take them many places. Do you use one of those little carriers that look like purses? Have you ever taken your dog into say Target or Walmart? Have you had your pup in a carrier and even though it wasn't making any noise had someone approach you and ask you to leave the store. 
The reason I'm asking is because as I put in one of my other posts. If I ever get my wish come true and get a little toy poodle I would like to take her places with me especially when we're traveling. My fear is if I have her in one of those purse carriers I would get fussed at in a store.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Dogs are not allowed in WalMart (here anyway), we don't have a Target so I can't speak for them. I obey all no-dogs-allowed signs because that's just respectful. IMO carrier or not, you need to respect no-dog rules. Just because your dog is under a certain size does not make you "exempt" and it always makes me angry to see people carrying around those bloody carry-purse-dogs in a store that clearly is a no-dogs-allowed-other-than-service-animals store. They should be promptly removed from the store.

That being said, I would never put _any _dog in a "purse". No matter how small, dogs are animals and are more than capable of walking. My pup is 9 lbs now but she's been walking in stores (like Pet Smart) since she was only 3 lbs. If a store allows dogs (our local sport-chek does for example, and also our local liquor store -- staff love her there and even have dog biscuits!), I might pick her up to make sure she doesn't bug any people, but she doesn't get any designer purses for it 

I make her sit/stay when we're in the liquor store since it's so small, but the sport chek is pretty big so sometimes she gets carried in/under an arm.

I don't understand why people get dogs that "need" to be carried. It doesn't seem very dog-like. That's entirely a personal point for me though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Depending on where you live, Pet Supply Plus stores allow dogs in their store 7 days a week and some of the Tractor Supply Companies in my area encourage your dogs coming in for socialization fun. I never see dogs in little purses anymore. I have seen little ones riding in the shopping carts in the seats near their Mom's purses.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Legally, non-service dogs (even in carriers) aren't allowed in stores that sell unpackaged food (like most Wal-Marts and some Targets). It's not about whether the dog is making noise or not, it's a federal food safety law. Evidently this is not uniformly enforced, or at least you get this idea from looking at the pics at the People of Wal-Mart website. . .there are pictures of people in the stores with their pet monkeys and skunks! But whether thay choose to enforce the law or not, as a food buyer, I really would prefer not to have other people's pets around my food, thanks.

If there are any "no pets" signs, always obey them--it sets a bad precedence and makes people think all dog owners are inconsiderate when people disobey them. Sometimes the signs aren't clear, like at my local Wal-Mart, the sign says "Service Dogs Welcome" but nothing saying no non-service dogs. So in that case it would be considerate to ask the greeter if a small, carried dog is allowed. Maybe they do allow them in non-food parts of the store, idk. 

Stores that are known for being pet-friendly are Lowes, Home Depot, most pet stores, and TSC, but even so it would be best to ask first because individual stores may have different policies.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Sendiulino said:


> Dogs are not allowed in WalMart (here anyway), we don't have a Target so I can't speak for them. I obey all no-dogs-allowed signs because that's just respectful. IMO carrier or not, you need to respect no-dog rules. Just because your dog is under a certain size does not make you "exempt" and it always makes me angry to see people carrying around those bloody carry-purse-dogs in a store that clearly is a no-dogs-allowed-other-than-service-animals store. They should be promptly removed from the store.
> 
> That being said, I would never put _any _dog in a "purse". No matter how small, dogs are animals and are more than capable of walking. My pup is 9 lbs now but she's been walking in stores (like Pet Smart) since she was only 3 lbs. If a store allows dogs (our local sport-chek does for example, and also our local liquor store -- staff love her there and even have dog biscuits!), I might pick her up to make sure she doesn't bug any people, but she doesn't get any designer purses for it
> 
> ...


I happen to own a small yorkie. I DO have a pink travel bag for her, for several reasons. One, it fits well in my vehicle and it has seatbelt straps, so its an easy way to keep her safe. Two, she is more comfortable inside things, and happens to love her comfy little bag, it is also great for her to have a little spot she feels safe in when we are someplace unusual. Three, places like Petsmart have very slippery floors, and its hard for my small dog to walk on them, she slides a lot, which scares her, putting her in the cart is uncomfortable to her, bc of the hard wire bottom. Another reason that many people put small dogs into carriers is bc lots of folks dont look down, and a 3 lb dog can easily be stepped on or run into with a cart. Not everyone who owns a small dog and uses a carrier is doing so to "keep their dog from being a dog". 

To the OP, it just depends where you live. Where I live, we can only take our dogs to pet stores like Petsmart and Petco, or outdoor events. But we recently vacationed in a town where dogs were allowed everywhere we went. You'll just have to check with your towns regulations.  I hope you are able to get the little dog you want!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I see more sitting in shopping carts than in purses for sure. I am just curious. I don't see why its a big deal if they're in a carrier and in a store,. I would never give someone a cross look for taking their pet in a store especailly because of how hot it is here. Though I don't want to see large dogs walking around on leashes because some aren't trained, I wouldn't have a problem with a little dog riding in a cart or carrier.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

momof3 said:


> I was wondering if members here that have small dogs that are not therapy dogs take them many places. Do you use one of those little carriers that look like purses? Have you ever taken your dog into say Target or Walmart? Have you had your pup in a carrier and even though it wasn't making any noise had someone approach you and ask you to leave the store.
> The reason I'm asking is because as I put in one of my other posts. If I ever get my wish come true and get a little toy poodle I would like to take her places with me especially when we're traveling. My fear is if I have her in one of those purse carriers I would get fussed at in a store.


No, I do not, and I don't encourage anyone else to do so. If you go somewhere that says "No Dogs Allowed", it should be respected. I loathe seeing people sneak dogs into places in purses, because it just makes it that much harder for people with legit service animals to not be asked questions. If you really really want to take your dog into a store, it certainly can't hurt to call the store and ASK if they would allow it. We have some mom and pop type stores around here that will allow well behaved dogs if you ask first, and it's just common courtesy to ask anyways IMO. 
(I am LOLing at the thought of me trying to cram Tag into a purse. The thing would rock, shake, then blow up because he wouldn't sit still for 2 seconds) xD


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Legally, non-service dogs (even in carriers) aren't allowed in stores that sell unpackaged food (like most Wal-Marts and some Targets). It's not about whether the dog is making noise or not, it's a federal food safety law. Evidently this is not uniformly enforced, or at least you get this idea from looking at the pics at the People of Wal-Mart website. . .there are pictures of people in the stores with their pet monkeys and skunks! But whether thay choose to enforce the law or not, as a food buyer, I really would prefer not to have other people's pets around my food, thanks.
> 
> If there are any "no pets" signs, always obey them--it sets a bad precedence and makes people think all dog owners are inconsiderate when people disobey them. Sometimes the signs aren't clear, like at my local Wal-Mart, the sign says "Service Dogs Welcome" but nothing saying no non-service dogs. So in that case it would be considerate to ask the greeter if a small, carried dog is allowed. Maybe they do allow them in non-food parts of the store, idk.
> 
> Stores that are known for being pet-friendly are *Lowes, Home Depot, most pet stores, and TSC, but even so it would be best to ask first because individual stores may have different policies.*


Our Lowes used to be pet friendly, but since a lot of people didn't seem to mind if Fido lifted his leg on every vertical surface reachable, they stopped allowing dogs all together. A few inconsiderate idiots ruined it for the rest of us.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I would worry about illness of a little dog on the floor and as you said people don't watch and then you have larger dogs that might hurt a wee one. Parvo here is really bad,sure I would vaccinate my pup accordingly but taking it some place where lots of dogs have walked and possibly carried something in on the floor is another reason I would want a carrier. I seem to see more dogs in carriers in tourist places though so I guess stores in these types of places are maybe more flexable.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

osdbmom said:


> Another reason that many people put small dogs into carriers is bc lots of folks dont look down, and a 3 lb dog can easily be stepped on or run into with a cart.


You're right... so maybe a store with carts and busy foot traffic _isn't the right place_ for a 3 lbs dog  Leave the dog at home if the dog is unsafe in the environment in question, otherwise bringing it with you just seems like a vanity move (sorry, but it does). I also hope all these places you're taking a dog that have shopping carts and such don't have any no-dog-signs on the door or sell open food.

Regardless, say what you want, I still don't agree with carrying dogs in purses. I made the disclaimer in the first post that this was a personal point for me, purely an opinion, and it hasn't changed.


----------



## minihart (Feb 14, 2011)

Sendiulino said:


> IMO carrier or not, you need to respect no-dog rules. Just because your dog is under a certain size does not make you "exempt" and it always makes me angry to see people carrying around those bloody carry-purse-dogs in a store that clearly is a no-dogs-allowed-other-than-service-animals store. They should be promptly removed from the store.
> 
> That being said, I would never put _any _dog in a "purse". No matter how small, dogs are animals and are more than capable of walking. My pup is 9 lbs now but she's been walking in stores (like Pet Smart) since she was only 3 lbs. If a store allows dogs (our local sport-chek does for example, and also our local liquor store -- staff love her there and even have dog biscuits!), I might pick her up to make sure she doesn't bug any people, but she doesn't get any designer purses for it
> 
> ...


Sendiulino, it's like you're always reading my mind! 

I HATE people who disobey 'no dog' signs because they have a tiny dog they can tuck under their arm. Not saying the OP does this, but just a rant of mine. Why is my 30lb dog not allowed on public transit during rush-hour, yet a toy breed is allowed to be hauled on in a purse??? 

Anyway, as Sendiulino said, I would NEVER EVER carry my dog around. Ever. Even as a puppy. Unless my dog was hurt or there were extenuating circumstances which made it impossible or painful for him to walk. Dogs are dogs. They have legs for a reason. So many small dogs develop severe behavioral issues because their owners humanize them, including carrying them around like dolls. Cosmo comes into stores with me all the time, always on a short leash. I could probably carry him around if I wanted to, but really...he's a dog.

edit: To the OP, I would suggest always respecting store policies. If there is no sign stating a store's stance on dogs, I will always ask someone and respect their wishes.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I really don't mind if people carry their little dogs around. I don't think it necessarily indicates that the dog is ALWAYS carried or isn't allowed to be a dog. I don't think that's the crux of this issue. But disobeying "no dog" signs or sneaking dogs into places without asking. . .bad, very bad. Makes things worse for everybody, including people who have a legitimate need for a service dog.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Sendiulino said:


> You're right... so maybe a store with carts and busy foot traffic _isn't the right place_ for a 3 lbs dog  Leave the dog at home if the dog is unsafe in the environment in question, otherwise bringing it with you just seems like a vanity move (sorry, but it does). I also hope all these places you're taking a dog that have shopping carts and such don't have any no-dog-signs on the door or sell open food.
> 
> Regardless, say what you want, I still don't agree with carrying dogs in purses. I made the disclaimer in the first post that this was a personal point for me, purely an opinion, and it hasn't changed.


Actually, as I said, the only local places I can take my dogs are Petsmart and Petco. Maybe thats not the place to take my dog? Just bc a dog is small, they shouldnt get out, see other people and places and dogs? The floors at petsmart are slick, my yorkie cant walk on them, she slides, even on leash and harness. In the winter, they dont get out as much as in the warm weather, the pet stores are about the only place I can take them to get them out of the house. Im not sure why you think that is such a terrible thing. If Petsmart is not busy that day, I let her try to walk, or keep her in my arm. If it is busy, and Im by myself and have several things to purchase, I put her in her bag so I dont have to carry her. The shopping cart is uncomfortable to her...her legs are so small they fall through the holes. So I put her in a well ventilated, roomy bag to ride. Why is that such a bad thing? I never realized people were judging me for such an act. Wow.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> I really don't mind if people carry their little dogs around. I don't think it necessarily indicates that the dog is ALWAYS carried or isn't allowed to be a dog. I don't think that's the crux of this issue. But disobeying "no dog" signs or sneaking dogs into places without asking. . .bad, very bad. Makes things worse for everybody, including people who have a legitimate need for a service dog.


 Managing a restaraunt for many years and food being the issue....service dogs were always allowed....but one person once smuggled a LAB pup inside their coat and sat down at a booth........All they could say was "Well, why not?!" and all I could say was "out!, out!,........out!"

Prime example!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Your right I don't do this because I don't have a small dog. I was just wondering if there were people here that just put the dog in the little carrier and carried it inside. Not so much as "sneaking" but just doing it because they could without issues from the store. I have seen Cocker spaniels in carts at Target before in carts even.


----------



## minihart (Feb 14, 2011)

osdbmom said:


> Actually, as I said, the only local places I can take my dogs are Petsmart and Petco. Maybe thats not the place to take my dog? Just bc a dog is small, they shouldnt get out, see other people and places and dogs? The floors at petsmart are slick, my yorkie cant walk on them, she slides, even on leash and harness. In the winter, they dont get out as much as in the warm weather, the pet stores are about the only place I can take them to get them out of the house. Im not sure why you think that is such a terrible thing. If Petsmart is not busy that day, I let her try to walk, or keep her in my arm. If it is busy, and Im by myself and have several things to purchase, I put her in her bag so I dont have to carry her. The shopping cart is uncomfortable to her...her legs are so small they fall through the holes. So I put her in a well ventilated, roomy bag to ride. Why is that such a bad thing? I never realized people were judging me for such an act. Wow.


I'm not speaking for anyone else other than myself, but in 99% of cases I am absolutely against toting dogs around in bags/purses/carries/whatever. Why? Because they are dogs, not children.

But I'm sure small dog owners sometimes encounter situations where it makes sense to carry their dog, like described above. If it's not being done in excess, and owners understand that their dogs are - in fact - dogs, then I can try to understand. I think so many of us are just used to seeing people with absolutely no common sense tote their little dogs around like accessories, and that is not healthy. Your doggie may be just a few pounds, but they're not made of glass.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

minihart said:


> Anyway, as Sendiulino said, I would NEVER EVER carry my dog around. Ever. Even as a puppy. Unless my dog was hurt or there were extenuating circumstances which made it impossible or painful for him to walk. Dogs are dogs. They have legs for a reason. So many small dogs develop severe behavioral issues because their owners humanize them, including carrying them around like dolls. Cosmo comes into stores with me all the time, always on a short leash. I could probably carry him around if I wanted to, but really...he's a dog.


What?! This is one of the more ridiculous things I've heard. Carrying a dog around doesn't cause behavioral issues.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

My bottom line is, if the store says "no dogs" or "service dogs only", then there's a reason for it, even if that reason is simply the management's wishes, so I respect it. 
Our Walmart says clearly on the front doors, "no pets, service dogs only" but I have seen people placing their dogs in the carts or in carriers. 

As for the connotation that carrying a dog in a carrier is foo-foo or a vanity move, IMO, the origin of this was the celebrity designer dogs, who were carried around in a purse/carrier, as really more of a fashion statement. 
_I am not saying anyone here is doing that, I'm just saying, IMO, that's how that connotation started._

I can see, owning small dogs myself, that sometimes tiny legs can go through shopping carts, and some people don't always notice a tiny little one on the floor when they're shopping. But, you can always use a towel or blanket in the shopping cart. Or a carrier, whatever floats your boat. It's not for me, but, fine. Just not where prohibited.


----------



## minihart (Feb 14, 2011)

CricketLoops said:


> What?! This is one of the more ridiculous things I've heard. Carrying a dog around doesn't cause behavioral issues.


I respect your right to disagree, but this post is not the place to get into this.

edit: Read my post closely. Carrying a dog around is not the ONLY contributing factor to behavioral issues, but it is one among many.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I've always wanted to wander around in a store with my 125lbs dog in a rolling suitcase.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Meshkenet,LOL that would be cute I've seen those stroller type things maybe you could get one. My lab would just jump right in and look at me like Mush woman Mush.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

momof3 said:


> Meshkenet,LOL that would be cute I've seen those stroller type things maybe you could get one. My lab would just jump right in and look at me like Mush woman Mush.


They don't make any stroller big enough, sadly


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with this as long as the business is pet-friendly and your dog is properly exercised otherwise. I understand wanting a toy dog up off of the floor, out of harms way, and the experience still may be valuable in terms of socialization, mental stimulation, and just bonding time with you.
I am one of those people that would be far happier out in public/social situations with a dog at my side, so I understand wanting to take the dog with you.
I miss being able to do so actually. When I lived in a very small town, the type where everyone knew everyone, Willow went everywhere with me and was welcome and fussed over at all business establishments. The only exception was the grocery store which was a mile and a half walk (I don't drive), which she did with me, and the people who owned the video rental place next door took her in and spoiled her until I was done my shopping. Then it was the mile and a half walk back home with her and a cart full of food. My body misses that workout!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Meshkenet said:


> I've always wanted to wander around in a store with my 125lbs dog in a rolling suitcase.


Hehe, how about a little red wagon? I think that would be great.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

If the dog wouldnt be welcome in the establishment while visible, he/she doesnt belong there hidden in a bag/purse/carrier. If its posted "no dogs" it means just that. If its not posted then ask management...and respect their wishes. For me its about honesty. There are reasons dogs arent allowed certain places.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

momof3 said:


> I was wondering if members here that have small dogs that are not therapy dogs take them many places. Do you use one of those little carriers that look like purses? Have you ever taken your dog into say Target or Walmart? Have you had your pup in a carrier and even though it wasn't making any noise had someone approach you and ask you to leave the store.
> The reason I'm asking is because as I put in one of my other posts. If I ever get my wish come true and get a little toy poodle I would like to take her places with me especially when we're traveling. My fear is if I have her in one of those purse carriers I would get fussed at in a store.


Therapy dogs dont have store access rights; only service dogs do. 
I love it when stores allow dogs, but most dont, and little dogs arent an exception to the rule.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I've only ever snuck one animal into a store. When my STO Lilac was little she got extremely sick and had to be monitored 24/7 so...off she went in his bonding pouch around my neck and NEVER came out. I know bad, bad Trillian! 

Anyway, I honestly agree with everyone over rules being rules. I LOVE taking Jetta out anywhere I can....but the rules are rules.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Just thought I would throw it out there. When I worked at Rubios people were afraid to say something to people who brought their dogs in. So I just mean mugged them. I hate to say it but I HATE it with such a fiery passion when people do that! I always joke that I should pick up Miko and carry him in the store and see what people say. However we did have very considerate people that would sit outside in the sit down area with their dog while a friend ordered. There were also dogs that were service dogs and they were MORE than welcome! The issue was never about the dogs being loud or out of control, it was about the fact we were a restaurant and people disregarded rules and felt they were above the law. It also made me frustrated that this was only going to make it harder on the true service dogs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Active Dog said:


> Just thought I would throw it out there. When I worked at Rubios people were afraid to say something to people who brought their dogs in. So I just mean mugged them. I hate to say it but I HATE it with such a fiery passion when people do that!


If employees are afraid to enforce the rules, I don't think they (or anybody else) can complain when people take advantage of that. I mean, if there were no conspicuous signs and the employees didn't say anything, I would assume my dog was allowed. How would I know otherwise?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Therapy dogs dont have store access rights; only service dogs do.
> I love it when stores allow dogs, but most dont, and little dogs arent an exception to the rule.


 After more than 27 years in the restaurant industry I often wondered why only service dogs were allowed. Seems therapy dogs are doing an actual job too. It is because of health issues around food. I can understand that. I understand that not everyone likes animals and want's hair in their food....allergies.......disease.....and the list goes on....but restaurants are supposed to CLEAN their establishments, some three times a day.................and if they don't clean......I wouldn't want to eat there in the first place! Lol!

Still......rules are rules.

Maybe we should all get together and form our own dog friendly place.........................


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Things must be more flexible here because I see many,many dogs in all kinds of businesses with "therapy dog" vests on. I've seen them just about everywhere except maybe restaurants. I thought they were allowed just like service dogs,in fact when I worked at Fred Meyer they questioned a lady with a therapy dog because it was a fairly unruly Bully type dog and you could tell it wasn't very friendly and would stare customers down. The store manager asked her for documents for her dog and she got all worked up and called the police. It was a huge scene and was in the news as well,seems that most people feel that therapy dogs get the same rights as service dogs


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

momof3........must be more flexible where you are. I haven't seen any for the longest time, except in the hospitals? I have been retired for a few years though....maybe I just don't know about it?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> After more than 27 years in the restaurant industry I often wondered why only service dogs were allowed. Seems therapy dogs are doing an actual job too. It is because of health issues around food. I can understand that. I understand that not everyone likes animals and want's hair in their food....allergies.......disease.....and the list goes on....but restaurants are supposed to CLEAN their establishments, some three times a day.................and if they don't clean......I wouldn't want to eat there in the first place! Lol!
> 
> Still......rules are rules.
> 
> Maybe we should all get together and form our own dog friendly place.........................


Some people, not many but some, are *disqusted* by dogs in food places (grocery stores and restaraunts). Ocassionally I'll get somebody giving me dirty looks and then sure enough the manager comes over to question my dog. I dont understand it; my dogs are probably cleaner than their kids but whatever.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

momof3 said:


> Things must be more flexible here because I see many,many dogs in all kinds of businesses with "therapy dog" vests on. I've seen them just about everywhere except maybe restaurants. I thought they were allowed just like service dogs,in fact when I worked at Fred Meyer they questioned a lady with a therapy dog because it was a fairly unruly Bully type dog and you could tell it wasn't very friendly and would stare customers down. The store manager asked her for documents for her dog and she got all worked up and called the police. It was a huge scene and was in the news as well,seems that most people feel that therapy dogs get the same rights as service dogs


A lot of people dont understand the difference, but no, therapy dogs arent allowed anywhere except hospitals, schools, etc that have given permission beforehand.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Active Dog said:


> It also made me frustrated that this was only going to make it harder on the true service dogs.


And it really does make it harder. I've been questioned by employees and had to go speak with the manager because somebody snuck in a dog in the past and it made a ruckus in a store. This just happened to me again recently.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a carrier/purse for my small dog. I don't sneak her into stores that she's not allowed, but honestly most of the small outlet stores don't mind at all. I think only 1 store said no when I asked them. Sometimes we walk at an outdoor outlet mall (It's lighted, and has big sidewalks and security-perfect for walking) and if I want to pop in and look at something, I'll put her in her carrier and go in for a few minutes. They wouldn't mind if I carried her in my arms, as I've done that too, but I put her in a carrier because it's easier, attracts far less attention (Of the positive kind- I don't always want to stop and have a 30 minute conversation about my dog) and she likes it. When I go to get my oil changed, I almost always have to wait about an hour. I usually take her to the dog park and let her run around for several hours, and then she'll come to the dealership with me in her carrier. They don't mind, and always ask me to take her out so they say hi. Afterwards, I put her in there so she can nap for the hour that I'm waiting. 

Stores that allow her to walk into- Petsmart, petco, local pet stores, Bass Pro Shops, she walks on the ground.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a toy Poodle (she ranges between 4-5 lbs, so pretty tiny) and she's only been into the pet/feed stores. We have a Sherpa bag, lest we need travel with her, but I've never used it to take her into a store


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I only take my dogs into stores where dogs are allowed -- here in my city that includes two pet stores, Canadian Tire, Staples, another hardware store, one convenience store (no open food; I don't take them into the one that sells hot dogs and fresh-baked cookies), and a little independent handbag shop. I'll ask before taking my dogs into a store if I haven't been there before (we've gotten to enter a couple of toy stores and clothing stores this way). I don't even try to take them anywhere with open food.

You might want to read this thread. It's one of the first big threads I participated in when I joined DF, and it was quite the experience: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/73549-person-target-chi-her.html


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> I only take my dogs into stores where dogs are allowed -- here in my city that includes two pet stores, Canadian Tire, Staples, another hardware store, one convenience store (no open food; I don't take them into the one that sells hot dogs and fresh-baked cookies), and a little independent handbag shop. I'll ask before taking my dogs into a store if I haven't been there before (we've gotten to enter a couple of toy stores and clothing stores this way). I don't even try to take them anywhere with open food.
> 
> You might want to read this thread. It's one of the first big threads I participated in when I joined DF, and it was quite the experience: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/73549-person-target-chi-her.html


THAT was the thread I was trying to find. I have an 11 lbs dog and no, he will never go into Walmart or Meijer or any where he is not allowed because it sucks for service dogs and their handlers. I also do not hesitate to call out a non-service dog being in a store and you bet your boots I would call out a small dog in a carrier or a Cocker in a cart.


----------



## Hataschi (Aug 27, 2011)

Love to but she wan't fit.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If the store has a sign that says "no dogs allowed/only service dogs", just because your dog is small doesn't mean that your dog is exempt from that. I find it incredibly rude to bring a dog into a store that has that rule, if you are going to a store like that leave the dog at home, it is not going to die, you can socialize the dog at other appropriate places. 

Too many people think that just cause their dog is small they can go where ever they want, and as other have stated it really makes it a lot harder on people who have real service dogs, that and the dogs that have fake service vests.

My dogs only go to where they are welcome, even my little frenchie.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I truly was clueless about this being an issue. I wasn't trying to "sneak" a dog in somewhere because I see it so often here in the stores here,I didn't even think about it being wrong.I thought it was pretty normal for owners of small dogs to just put their dogs in the carriers and take them in. So when and if I ever get my little one I will make sure to ask if I'm unsure my dog would be welcome.


----------



## Questdriven (Nov 25, 2009)

My dog wouldn't like it much, he likes to be able to sniff things and walk around, but I think it could be doable with some training. I'm not really interested in trying, though.
Dogs aren't allowed in Wal*Mart here, but I saw someone sneak their dog in somehow once. Didn't appear to be a service dog. He was well-behaved, though. Stayed in a down in the baby seat. Got a bit distracted by the meat in our cart.

If we go to the store and Treader is with us, I insist on staying out in the truck with him. If he has to be out in the heat, then I'm going to be out in the heat as well. I can take him out and walk him around if I need to, or go and sit in the back of the truck. My mom thinks I'm a little crazy for doing that, but you know then there's also I don't want him getting stolen. Treader would be easy to steal.
Last year we did some bell-ringing for the Salvation Army outside Wal*Mart. We had Treader with us. He didn't like staying in one spot for so long, barked a little bit, and I did have to leave once to bring him to a spot where he could relieve himself, but it went pretty well. I did my best to keep him occupied, had him wave at people passing by and do other tricks. He tried to jump on a couple of people, too, though. That's one of his bad habits. Most people don't care since he's a little dog, but that's what makes it so hard to make him stop. That said, people in general seemed to like him.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just did a search for dog friendly places in my area and I must say I am totally shocked at how many places other than the give Pet stores allow pets. And restaurants to boot. We were wanting to stroll to Charleston once the weather cools and even though my lab isn't small its nice to know there are many things to do and see and places to eat in Charleston,SC that are pet friendly


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

momof3 said:


> I see more sitting in shopping carts than in purses for sure. I am just curious. I don't see why its a big deal if they're in a carrier and in a store,. *I would never give someone a cross look for taking their pet in a store especailly because of how hot it is here*. Though I don't want to see large dogs walking around on leashes because some aren't trained, I wouldn't have a problem with a little dog riding in a cart or carrier.


Then the dog should have been left at home. If it is hot and you need to go to the mall, you leave your dog at HOME.

Rules apply to everyone. Period. I would love to take Gracie everywhere, but she weighs 37 pounds, so I can't (and won't). She is in training to be a therapy dog, but that doesn't mean that she can go wherever she pleases, either. I could easily abuse the vest, put it on her and walk her around because (sadly) so many people don't know the diffeence between therapy dogs and service dogs. 

I know someone who has a chihuahua. She always took it everywhere--in her purse. It drove me bonkers. 

Again--it goes back to the argument of why people let small dogs get away with behaviors that large dogs can't. People say "well, the dog was in ther purse, so what harm was it doing?" Well...what if a person with a 125 pound dog wanted to take theirs inside? Would you say the same thing? I doubt it.

Unless the store is pet friendly, your dog is a service dog, or you are in an outdoor area that allows pets, you should leave your dog at hoem regardless of size.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> If the store has a sign that says "no dogs allowed/only service dogs", just because your dog is small doesn't mean that your dog is exempt from that. I find it incredibly rude to bring a dog into a store that has that rule, if you are going to a store like that leave the dog at home, it is not going to die, you can socialize the dog at other appropriate places.
> 
> Too many people think that just cause their dog is small they can go where ever they want, and as other have stated it really makes it a lot harder on people who have real service dogs, that and the dogs that have fake service vests.
> 
> My dogs only go to where they are welcome, even my little frenchie.


Seems we had the same thoughts!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The other day I was clothes shopping and some people brought their dog in in a baby carriage type carrier. The dog whined and yipped the whole time. I was annoyed to have to listen to it and I also felt really sorry for the dog. The owners seemed to not care that the dog was stressed and were so excited by all the attention they got. ICK! Leave the poor dog at home.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Jul 26, 2011)

We have taken Casper to stores that allow dogs like Home Depot, Petsmart, and Blockbuster but we don't take him in a carrier. Since he's still small and doesn't have all rounds of vaccines, we've just carried him but when he's done with the vaccines, he'll be walking. Our personal preference is that he's a dog and feel he should/needs to be walking. We really wanted him to be well socialized so that's why we've been taking him anywhere we can. I've also taken him to pick up my kids from school but again carried him for both his safety as well as all the school children. We wouldn't take him into a restaurant though unless we know for a fact it's pet friendly or any other store that doesn't allow pets.


----------



## Mini&coco (Jan 15, 2021)

I have a toy poodle so I can understand why you want to take yours everywhere. They cry when alone for too long. And you don’t want to be shamed for leaving your dog in the car alone. I don’t take Coco to restaurants or grocery stores for health reasons. But if I’m shopping at the mall most stores are fine as long as she’s in her sealed Ibiyaya bag. It’s not a purse she can’t get out and inconvenience others. It’s a clear bubble travel bag so she can see what going on. I’ve called a couple of stores like Macy’s or Lowe’s in my area and they said I can take her out of the bag in the store. Most people don’t notice her in the bag. She has a blanket and toys. When I asked the greeter in Sephora if I can bring her in she honestly just thought I had a blanket and some stuff animals in there from shopping. They let me in but I had to keep her in the bag. Check the laws of your town before you try this. I’m from NJ, a lot of our malls have pet stores or pet supplies so they’re a little more lax. Most households have dogs and the tiny (yorkie, shiz, toy) are popular in complexes. A lot of places are dog friendly. Growing up it wasn’t unusually seeing a dog just waiting outside the corner store for their owner.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey there! This is a nine year old thread and most people participating haven't been around in a while. I'm closing it to avoid confusion, but please post about Coco in a new thread or join in some of our current discussions! Always nice to see more poodle owners.


----------

